# Moots Registry



## Beerman

Figured we could create one thread to post your Moots...this is one of my Moots, I'm building up a new one as I type and will post when it's done...

Let's see 'em!!!


----------



## chuckice




----------



## wayneanneli

Great idea!
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## FTMD

*Ha. Don't knock me....*

Here's mine. This was the most initial build ever. 

Tires now match. It's got stainless steel cages now, instead of those ugly black one. Moots layback post with a saddle that's level. Got a garmin 305, so the ugly zip-ties and computer wires are all gone too. 

Other than that, 57.5 Vamoots, with DA9 and Open Pros.


----------



## Ash1

*Late to post...*

but here it is. I built it up at the beginning of the summer and I'm just getting around to the photos.


----------



## fmbp

Ok, I figure it's high time to add my Moots to this thread too. I got this bike about a year and a half ago now, and I still smile every time I ride.


----------



## Falstaff

joining the fun...


----------



## bustamove

*my turn*

This bad boy was built up a little over a year ago.


----------



## 2ride

*My Moots*

Here it is...


----------



## Streetking

My Cyclocross Singlespeeder.....

Greetings Jörg


----------



## Mootsie

*Winter project*

I just recently finished swapping out 9 speed Dura Ace/7701 wheels for 2007 Campy Record/Eurus on my 2001 Vamoots. Its just like having a new bike. Now if only the snow will melt.


----------



## guyintense

Happy to oblige Beerman!


----------



## terry b

Here are my two -


----------



## cazdrvr

View attachment 79173


----------



## Mootsie

*ah!*

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Its like bronzing a gold medal or painting a brick house. Oh the insanity. :cryin:


----------



## cazdrvr

I thought it might get that kind of response.  Sent it off to Spectrum Powder Works in Colorado cause I just wanted some color. Can't see it in the picture, but there's some nice effect in the paint. Granted, it does hide those beautiful welds. If it is any consolation, I fitted the Moots seatpost right after the picture.


----------



## chuckice

cazdrvr said:


> View attachment 79173


----------



## cazdrvr

Bummer, thought I'd join in since I finally got a pic of the bike.


----------



## terry b

cazdrvr said:


> I thought it might get that kind of response.  Sent it off to Spectrum Powder Works in Colorado cause I just wanted some color. Can't see it in the picture, but there's some nice effect in the paint. Granted, it does hide those beautiful welds. If it is any consolation, I fitted the Moots seatpost right after the picture.


I like it, it's a great paint job. Can't beat Spectrum.


----------



## cazdrvr

Thanks for the nice words. I expected just the color, but they added a little sparkle that stands out in brighter sunight. I had scraped the frame in a wreck and considered having it re-done by Moots, but really liked the celeste Bianchi color schemes. I found out about Spectrum from the RBR forums.


----------



## chuckice

cazdrvr said:


> Bummer, thought I'd join in since I finally got a pic of the bike.


You like it and that's all that matters. :thumbsup:


----------



## wayneanneli

chuckice said:


> You like it and that's all that matters. :thumbsup:


+1. True. What do you care what some of the others think anyway? It's your Moots and you're still part of the family, that's all that matters.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Olancha

cazdrvr said:


> I thought it might get that kind of response.  Sent it off to Spectrum Powder Works in Colorado cause I just wanted some color. Can't see it in the picture, but there's some nice effect in the paint. Granted, it does hide those beautiful welds. If it is any consolation, I fitted the Moots seatpost right after the picture.


I like it too. If I get a Ti bike, whether it's a Strong, Kish or Moots, I'm painting it.


----------



## Dick Rhee

I saw a photo of a Moots with a 3/4 paint job (they only covered most of the top and downtube but kept seat cluster sort of like the celeste part on your frame). They used a metallic orange color and it looked pretty awesome. 

I also have to say that I might actually like the black MOOTS logo a little better. If you swap out the headset with a black one and put in some carbon spacers to match the fork that ride would look pretty sweet.


PS: I would post my Moots but I am the worst photographer ever and it wouldn't do it justice.


----------



## Mootsie

*Too busy*

I agree with Dick Ree. There are too many things going on. You've got silver, black, celeste, red, blue, yellow. You need to simplify the bike IMO. Maybe a white (or celeste) saddle and tape along with Dick's recommendations will give it a more elegant look. Its too busy.


----------



## barry1021

*Adding to the Registry*

Bought from a gentleman down under, this is his pix. Two rides so far, probably will only change out the seat.

b21


----------



## barry1021

*add my two thumbs up*



cazdrvr said:


> I thought it might get that kind of response.  Sent it off to Spectrum Powder Works in Colorado cause I just wanted some color. Can't see it in the picture, but there's some nice effect in the paint. Granted, it does hide those beautiful welds. If it is any consolation, I fitted the Moots seatpost right after the picture.


for the paint job, I like it a lot...A LOT!

b21


----------



## Dick Rhee

Well, here is my contribution to the thread. Please disregard the uncut steerer tube, messy apartment, and poor lighting.


----------



## stems679

Here's mine. Built her up over the winter. Haven't been able to actually get out on the road yet though...


----------



## D-Town

*New kid on the block*

New to the club, and happy to be here...


----------



## chiup01

D-Town, yours almost looks like mine.


----------



## Streetking

chiup01 said:


> D-Town, yours almost looks like mine.


...with a moots stem and a titanium fork (e.g. Kocmo) it'll be perfect. :thumbsup:

Stem679, do you have another picture where i could see better how the 'grey' of the prorace2 match with the 'grey' of the frame?

Thanks... Jörg


----------



## stems679

Streetking, 

I'll post another pic tonight when I get home from work. I don't think it was perrfect, but I was pleased with how it turned out.

-stems


----------



## tony2v

Here's my Moots!


----------



## Daddy yo yo

@D-Town & chiup01: is that a pewter-colored king? one question: does the color (depending on the light) slightly go into a sort of violet? i intended to install a king pewter into my 2007 trek madone ssl 6.9 but the violetish glimmer didn't match the beautiful greyish paint color... i heard that, depending on the production date, some anodized aluminum products can slightly differ in color (haven't heard that about king, but hope, for example). that's why i'm asking.


----------



## D-Town

*yeah, kinda*



Daddy yo yo said:


> @D-Town & chiup01: is that a pewter-colored king? one question: does the color (depending on the light) slightly go into a sort of violet? i intended to install a king pewter into my 2007 trek madone ssl 6.9 but the violetish glimmer didn't match the beautiful greyish paint color... i heard that, depending on the production date, some anodized aluminum products can slightly differ in color (haven't heard that about king, but hope, for example). that's why i'm asking.


It is a pewter King - the color does appear to vary a bit depending on the light. Personally, it doesn't really look completely pewter or violet, but I'm not the best judge of color traditionally. It's hard to get a good sense of the color without seeing it in person, but I personally think it's a nice subtle color on the Moots ti finish. 

I'd say if you're concerned about the color or would be bothered by a violet tone (even if it's slight or only in certain light), then see if there's another King that would be a safe choice for your frame. Because if that's something that would bother you, once you get it in your head it will probably jump out as violet to you every time you look at it. 

I think this may have been discussed elsewhere on the board too. 

PS - chiup01, nice ride.


----------



## CFBlue

*Brushed VaMoots SL*

I just built this custom Vamoots SL. Moots sent it to me without finish and Joe Bell brushed it. Fork was also stripped and clearcoated.


----------



## Daddy yo yo

D-Town said:


> It is a pewter King - the color does appear to vary a bit depending on the light. Personally, it doesn't really look completely pewter or violet, but I'm not the best judge of color traditionally. It's hard to get a good sense of the color without seeing it in person, but I personally think it's a nice subtle color on the Moots ti finish.
> 
> I'd say if you're concerned about the color or would be bothered by a violet tone (even if it's slight or only in certain light), then see if there's another King that would be a safe choice for your frame. Because if that's something that would bother you, once you get it in your head it will probably jump out as violet to you every time you look at it.
> 
> I think this may have been discussed elsewhere on the board too.


thx for your answer! :thumbsup: actually, i had bought the pewter king, i already had it on my bike, but then i changed it again cause the violet tone WAS jumping out all the time to me.  i was just asking because i've heard that other manufacturers (hope) have a greyish colored headset too which varies in color from production date to production date (meaning that their greyish headsets always look different). if you had a purely GREY king, without any violet tone, i would have given it another try and would have bought another one in pewter... :aureola:


----------



## dwaharvey

*Here's mine...*

Its a custom Compact SL that is approaching it's one year birthday in May. I went custom because I needed a shorter headtube than the stock Moots frame. The geometry is: 55.8cm TT, 46cm ST, 11cm HT, 73 deg SA, 73 deg HTA, 40.5cm CS, 7.5cm BB drop. My only regret is that Moots misread the geo spreadsheet and made the seattube 46cm center-to-top, rather than center-to-center as was specced - hence the frame is ~3cm more compact than it should be. But the thing was so beautiful that I couldn't bear to send it back since the fit (position of the contact points) and the ride of the frame weren't affected (and I would have had to wait another 8 unbearable weeks!).


----------



## Mootsie

*Perfection!*

That's one awesome Moots!


----------



## Beerman

*The other Moots...*

Here is my other Moots...


----------



## mcoven

*One More!!!....*

 Hey,
Just wanted to add mine to the "Official" list!! It's a 2006 Vamoots 57.5. I built it up about a year ago, but have recently made a few changes... Current build is as listed:
- Look HSC-3 Fork
- Full Ultegra 6600 Drivetrain
- Chris King HS (Red)
- Zero Gravity 06-SS Brakes
- Alex Crosstini 3.1 / 3.2 Rims laced to White Industries H1 Hubs (ano'ed red) with Sapim cx-ray spokes (Thank you Troy!)
- Zipp Skewers
- Moots Stem & Seatpost
- Fizik' Aireon Saddle
- FSA K-Wing Handlebar
- Deda bartape (lt grey)
- KeO Carbon Pedals
- Tacx Tao Bottle Cages (Silver)


----------



## Bixe

*An Old Friend...*



Beerman said:


> Let's see 'em!!!


I’ll get the foot in the door with this well traveled ’01 Vamoots. Look HSC3 fork, Chris King, Record 10v w/ carbon cranks, Thomson Masterpiece post, Falcon saddle, Salsa stem, Bontrager bar (I really like the hooks and the lever position). Wheels are DT 240s, DT RR1.1 hoops laced rear 32h/3x, front 28h/2x w/ CX Ray spokes. 

The Old Friend part: Well over 24k miles of pavement have passed beneath us since the first ride.










Perhaps the Moots constituency will indulge one of the Moots extended family here too.

Eriksen Road, Ouzo Pro, Chris King, ’07 Record 10v w/ ’06 BB and carbon cranks (I respectfully decline to participate in the Ultra Torque consumer beta testing program), Eriksen seatpost, Falcon, Salsa, FSA K-Force bar. Wheels are again My Builds: White H1, Velocity Aerohead (OC rear), Rear 32h 3x DS/2x NDS, Front 28h 2x, Sapim CX Rays….










Moots detail....


----------



## Kiddiecar

*New Moots*

Compact-SL, Campy Chorus CT, Campy Eurus Wheels, FSA K-Wing Bars, Rides GREAT!


----------



## Chung-Tsu

*My Moots*

One of the great benefits of buying the frame was building it up exactly the way I wanted it and putiing it all together myself. Time to get off the computer and go for a ride .

Vamoots semi-custom frame 57.5cm seat tube, 56cm top tube
2007 Campy Record
Reynolds Pro Peloton Fork
Handbuilt wheels from Dave Thomas at Speeddream
-Tune Hubs (black)
-Velocity Aerohead OC 28H rear and 20H front (black)
-Wheelsmith spokes (black)
-Alloy nipples (red)
-Tune AC 14 skewers (red)
Vittoria Open Corsa EX tires
Moots Open Road stem 110mm, 6 deg
Moots seatpost
Zipp carbon contour bars, 44cm
Specialized Toupe 143mm saddle (white)
Look KEO Ti pedals
Nokon brake and shift cables
King Ti cages
Chris King headset (red)
Garmin Edge 305 HR/Cadence


----------



## skinnybike

*Latest Addition...*

I can't keep my eyes (or my butt) off of this bike...even my 7 yr old daughter loves "Mootsie"!!!


----------



## singlecross

My Maine Moots...

singlecross


----------



## Dick Rhee

I finally got around to taking some semi-decent photos of my bike, or at least some that weren't embarrasingly bad anyway. Steerer tube and a new saddle/seatpost have been installed since the last photos.

Oh, and please excuse the mess in my apartment.


----------



## akramer

How do like the S&S couplings and would you have done them on the road frame too???


----------



## terry b

akramer said:


> How do like the S&S couplings and would you have done them on the road frame too???


What's not to like, you don't even know they are there.

I'd do them on any frame.


----------



## Fanaticbiking

*Joining the party!*

First off is a huge thanks to Amy @ Moots. She is beyond the best!

She helped me with a demo bike they had.

Specs:
56cm Vamoots
Reynolds Ouzo Fork (full carbon)
Reynolds Alta race wheels Conti GP 4000 tires
Ultegra 10spd
King HS

I purchased the seat post, stem bar, saddle, pedals to make it fit me and my tastes for now.

It came with everything minus pedals and all reynolds ouzo comp. 

It has a ways to go to make it what I know it can be....think campy, handbuilts etc.

But this is a fantastic way to start.:thumbsup:


----------



## marco1910

just got her..and I'm in love!
Ultegra SL
Easton EA90 Wheelset
Ritchey WCS Fork


----------



## TiDreaming

Maybe 1st Aussie here...??


----------



## chuckice

Gorgeous TiDreaming!


----------



## Beerman

Cross anyone?


----------



## dookie

moots tells me the ano on this '97 was stock (i never did like the white vinyl decals)...so why is this the only one i've even seen, ever?


----------



## agegroupracer

*Better late than never...*

Quick pic of my Compact with my first set of carbon wheels. Took this just after I put the tubulars on dry for a pre-stretch before gluing.


----------



## Codawg89

*Glad I can...*

join the congregation!

2007 Moots Compact! :yesnod: 

View attachment 114246


----------



## poff

One of mine - Vamoots.


----------



## agegroupracer

*Moots Compact... before and after... Campy to Red*

Just picked it up from my LB. Shakedown ride this weekend.


----------



## TiDreaming

agegroupracer said:


> Just picked it up from my LB. Shakedown ride this weekend.



I Have to say the SRAM Red really matches the Moots to a "T"

Great set up


----------



## agegroupracer

*Thanks! You're right about the SRAM components...*

especially the Red crank. It almost looks as though it was specifically designed for the Moots, right down to the finish. Lost almost 8 ozs. as well.


----------



## chuckice

agegroupracer said:


> especially the Red crank. It almost looks as though it was specifically designed for the Moots, right down to the finish. Lost almost 8 ozs. as well.


Nice...what's the final weight?


----------



## agegroupracer

*Final weight...*

at the shop 15 lbs. 9 oz., at home 15 lbs. 7 oz. RTR. Not too bad considering that it's a non-SL std. Compact frame with non-SLX fork and mid-weight Time pedals.


----------



## chuckice

agegroupracer said:


> at the shop 15 lbs. 9 oz., at home 15 lbs. 7 oz. RTR. Not too bad considering that it's a non-SL std. Compact frame with non-SLX fork and mid-weight Time pedals.


Excellent...gorgeous build.


----------



## agegroupracer

*Thanks again... do you still have the "Lightweight" wheelset?*

I've been lusting for a set ever since I saw your Moots post. Love your set-up as well!


----------



## chuckice

agegroupracer said:


> I've been lusting for a set ever since I saw your Moots post. Love your set-up as well!


Thanks...yep, same everything except Record 08 brakes and trimmed the steerer.


----------



## Alex_C

*Build list*



agegroupracer said:


> at the shop 15 lbs. 9 oz., at home 15 lbs. 7 oz. RTR. Not too bad considering that it's a non-SL std. Compact frame with non-SLX fork and mid-weight Time pedals.


I'm looking to build a compact / red spec bike. Do you have a build list you could post?


----------



## agegroupracer

*Moots bike build...*

Here you go...

8-piece SRAM Red kit (39/53, 11-26)
Easton EC90 SL fork
Easton EC90 Aero wheelset
Moots seatpost
Easton EM90 magnesium stem (no longer available)
Time pedals (older model)
Flite seat (original version on it's 3rd bike)
Cane Creek SOLOS headset 
Deda 215 handlebars


----------



## FTR

My version of the SRAM Red Moots.
American Classic CR420 wheels 
Moots stem and seatpost 
Pro PLT bars (polished metal finish)
White fizik bar tape 
White SLR XP saddle 
SRAM red groupset
Pink 2007 Chris King headset 
Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork 
Time Time RXS pedals


----------



## uwei

This is mine VaMoots YBB

Campy Chorus Compact
Campy Neutron wheels
Syntace Stem 
Syntace carbon bar

have now changed the saddle with an Toupe and the bottle cages with kings


----------



## X'd Out

*Here's Mine*

Moots Vamoots with new wheels


----------



## aussiebullet

FTR said:


> My version of the SRAM Red Moots.
> American Classic CR420 wheels
> Moots stem and seatpost
> Pro PLT bars (polished metal finish)
> White fizik bar tape
> White SLR XP saddle
> SRAM red groupset
> Pink 2007 Chris King headset
> Reynolds Ouzo Pro fork
> Time Time RXS pedals
> 
> Nice rig FTR, ther's nothing there l would change peeerrfect! (except l'd need my powertap wheel in the rear)
> Where in Aus were those photos taken you do any MTBing also?


----------



## FTR

aussiebullet said:


> Nice rig FTR, ther's nothing there l would change peeerrfect! (except l'd need my powertap wheel in the rear)
> Where in Aus were those photos taken you do any MTBing also?


Brisbane Australia.
More specifically Clear Mountain on the Northside.

Yes I also MTB.


----------



## bushpig

My Vamoots "work" bike. Just right.


----------



## wgp

*Here's my Vamoots (frame bought used)*

Here's my new-to-me (bought off another forum's classifieds section) Vamoots, which I built up this last September -


----------



## akramer

Nice build! Which forum did you find it on?


----------



## wgp

Off of the Serotta forum - the frame has had two previous owners on that forum - I'm now the third! And less than 600 miles on it when I bought it! I'll have it forever, I can assure you of that!.


----------



## jsabelis

*Moots Compact*

Just built it up and starting to tack the miles on. It's a real joy to ride. Solid, light enough, handles, and climbs great.


----------



## b712

Finally got around to taking some pics of my new ride (spring). Not what I had in mind for shoes and dress. After I ordered the frame I found out I was going to loose my job (more time to ride). So I had to rob parts off another bike. I went out to Steamboat to to take the tour of the factory, highly recommend it. BTW anybody looking to hire a pilot?


----------



## gearguywb

My new Moots X bike....











And after its first ride 12 hours later...


----------



## Alex_C

*1500 mi and 9 months later*

She's got 1500 miles on her so far. Still as good as new. A bit softer than the carbon fiber pinarello and not as stiff in the bottom bracket, but more compliant and comfortable at the end of the long rides.










I couldn't get the SMP seat to fit my behind, so I went back to my old standby.


----------



## gitoutdaway

*Moots SL*

2005/6 Moots Compact SL NYC

15.5 lbs

Well, its not exactly new but it certainly hasn't aged a bit...

Campy Record, Zipp Vumas, M5, Reynolds SDVC, Deda Zero100


----------



## Daddy yo yo

gitoutdaway said:


> 2005/6 Moots Compact SL NYC
> 
> 15.5 lbs
> 
> Well, its not exactly new but it certainly hasn't aged a bit...
> 
> Campy Record, Zipp Vumas, M5, Reynolds SDVC, Deda Zero100


nice bike, but i still have found some bits for improvement: the deda zero 100 stem doesn't really match the titanium frame (colorwise). i'd probably swith to the black one which would be a perfect match for the wheel decals. and then, i'd also change the fork. get rid of the easton fork and get a reynolds ouzo pro or the UL fork. another perfect match for the wheels. :thumbsup: otherwise a real beauty!


----------



## gitoutdaway

Thanks for the interest, I don;t find the Zero100 to be too far off, though you're right it is not a perfect match, the blue in it picks up the blue highlights in the Reynolds decals. The Black Zero100 is nice, but common and I think the Dark Metal works well enough and is not seen around too much. I am sure the black would work very well too though.

Fork-wise, the Easton is ok, I would like something thicker and a bit stiffer, but until it breaks (if ever...) I don;t think I'll spend more to change it, plus the Reynolds are considerably heavier, though probably stiffer too. I see the point of matching the wheels, that would bve cool. I was thinking maybe an Alpha Q would be good, but i will wait and see what forks come out down the road, if/when i need another. i am using the little money left to build up another, carbon, bike...


----------



## simplyhankk

noiceee


----------



## Dick Rhee

I've posted this bike a couple of times, but I have upgraditus so it's build has always been in a state of flux. That being said, it's been in the same state for about a year so I thought it'd be safe to post an update.










And here is his new baby brother...


----------



## singlecross

*Selling the VaMoots...*

Selling the VaMoots... only to add a PsychloX to the stable. I switched all the parts over except for brakes (Cantis).

singlecross


----------



## T-shirt

Do you have any road bikes anymore? :smilewinkgrin:

...Looks very nice.


----------



## guyintense

Dick Rhee said:


> I've posted this bike a couple of times, but I have upgraditus so it's build has always been in a state of flux. That being said, it's been in the same state for about a year so I thought it'd be safe to post an update.
> 
> 
> 
> And here is his new baby brother...QUOTE]
> 
> Sorry, I don't see the family resemblance, must be adopted.


----------



## Darth Moots

<a href="https://s584.photobucket.com/albums/ss286/DarthMoots/?action=view&current=DCP_0620.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i584.photobucket.com/albums/ss286/DarthMoots/DCP_0620.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## nor_cal_rider

Beautiful bike, Darth.

Keep a close eye on your rear rim - the Bontrager RL & RXL have had a problem with cracking between the eyelets. I have RL's on my Madone, and have had 2 crack and 1 defective hub in only 9300 miles. YMMV.


----------



## Darth Moots

nor_cal_rider said:


> Keep a close eye on your rear rim - the Bontrager RL & RXL have had a problem with cracking between the eyelets. I have RL's on my Madone, and have had 2 crack and 1 defective hub in only 9300 miles. YMMV.


I already cracked a Race Lite. That's why I got the RXL. LBS said the RXL hubs were much better. Bontrager really impressed me by how they honored their warranty on the broken RL which makes me feel good. 

The RXL's have been good, I even hit a groundhog the other day by accident and they didn't even go out of true.


----------



## Local399

Here's mine. I may consider selling it as I have waaay too many bikes.

Its a Compact-SL 61.5, 130 stem. Mint.

[email protected]


----------



## marticarving




----------



## T-shirt

marticarving,

Gorgeous!


----------



## gitoutdaway

Slurp


----------



## yashashana

*2009 53.5cm Moots Vamoots*

Just built up a couple of days ago...


----------



## jolli

*Compact.....*

Last years build.....It makes me happy!


----------



## Weav

Yashashana, Love the bike!! I was looking for one in this thread with white hoods. I would go a bit further and get my saddle and fork in white also, leaving everything else the way you have it. But what I really want to know is about your wheels, tell us about them. Cheers!


----------



## yashashana

Weav said:


> Yashashana, Love the bike!! I was looking for one in this thread with white hoods. I would go a bit further and get my saddle and fork in white also, leaving everything else the way you have it. But what I really want to know is about your wheels, tell us about them. Cheers!


Hello there!

Thank you for the compliments! The hoods are actually this special type of HUDZ called Lusanne clear. You can put all kinds of decals or what have you underneath your hoods and it shows through. Untapped advertising space. 

I will edit my post to add some more pictures.

The only bad thing is that white tape shows through and looks awful against the black sram body, so I chose to do the black tape.

The wheels were built by a local mehcanic with a ton of experience. His name is Mark, and if you have been to cross races in New England, you will know him as the Neutral Mechanic person with a very large dog. He is meticulous and the wheels are VERY light and super stiff. 32 hole Chris King classic hubs are laced to some Velocity aerohead rims with some DT Revolution spokes. I think it weighs in around 1550 grams without skewers. Lifetime truing is included with the wheel build and he also offers a ton of other services like fitting, complete bike maintanace and tubular tire gluing.

Due to the weather, I have really only gone on 5 rides on this bike. I think it is a tad stiffer than my DeSalvo road bike, and it seems to absorb just a bit more road noise as well. The headtube is a good centimeter lower than the DeSalvo, and the deep drop bars make it hard to stay in the drops for a long time.


----------



## serottadisc

*Compact 59*

Looks great rides even better couldent be more happy about it.

Still snow around here tho so cant really say ive put it to any real testing yet.


----------



## FTR

Just some updates so thought I would share.
New shoes (Fulcrum Racing 1's).


----------



## natedg200202

I love looking at these Moot's builds - some fantastic stuff! It's funny how you start to see some of the same parts over and over, like Campy components and red anodized headsets.


----------



## Weav

Nice Shoes, what were you running before and how do these compare?


----------



## FTR

Weav said:


> Nice Shoes, what were you running before and how do these compare?


Previously running some de-stickered Token wheels and prior to that American Classic's.
The Fulcrums are a much stiffer wheel with far less flexy spokes.
Have not gotten them out on any climbs or longer rides yet but on my short loops they have been great.

natedg200202, my headset is pink.


----------



## darwinosx

VaMoots!


----------



## erol/frost

Some beautiful bikes here, the simpler the better... If anyone should feel the need to let go of a 55/56cm TT Compact I would be interested...


----------



## Phish




----------



## darwinosx

Awesome. Must ride like a dream. Love the Edge fork.


----------



## steveno

I thought I had posted mine in here but I guess not.

Here it is. Moots Compact:


----------



## FTR

New pics.
Replaced my previous traditional bend bars with some 3T Ergosum's and my stainless steel cages with some Elite Aussie flag cages.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=2801760&postcount=103


----------



## Mootsie

FTR said:


> Just some updates so thought I would share.
> New shoes (Fulcrum Racing 1's).


Your Moots is the only one I have ever seen with the Moots decal going the opposite way on the seattube. Did you get it redecaled?


----------



## FTR

Mootsie said:


> Your Moots is the only one I have ever seen with the Moots decal going the opposite way on the seattube. Did you get it redecaled?



Yep, did it myself and obviously had a blonde moment while doing it.


----------



## a_avery007

sweet sweet rig!
enjoy the billions of miles on that steed...


----------



## fellmonster

Hi there,

my first post here – guess it's not too much of a bad idea to start with some of these stealthy gray bikes .

2009 Vamoots
2008 Rigormootis (Rohloff)

plus a picture of the rest of the herd 

Enjoy, Lorenz


----------



## arm017

Fellmonster,
Are you the owner of each bike in said heard  That is awesome.


----------



## fellmonster

yep - altough some got separated from the heard ;-)


----------



## Yangpei

*Vamoots CR w/ S&S Couplers*

My new Vamoots CR with S&S Couplers. I'm planning on using this as my travel bike


----------



## Weav

That is totally freakin' awesome!


----------



## Yangpei

Looking over the pics in the registry, I noticed that the MOOTS logo on the seat tube is now running with the letters stacked on top of each other such as

M
O
O
T
S

as opposed to MOOTS running up or down the seat tube. I guess that's new.


----------



## CrimeWave

Every time I buy a new ride bling bling 

2010 Moots Vamoots RSL
Size 56


----------



## natedg200202

Yangpei said:


> My new Vamoots CR with S&S Couplers. I'm planning on using this as my travel bike


Looks great! The cable routing under the bars looks a bit uncomfortable. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## Fishbike

They are all spectacular. But CrimeWave, yours is a little extra spectacular.


----------



## CrimeWave

Fishbike said:


> They are all spectacular. But CrimeWave, yours is a little extra spectacular.


Thanks! 

Should look a bit more complete when the King cages get back from Moots with their matching media blast finish :biggrin5:


----------



## roadie01

I love the simple beauty of all the bikes on this thread. I only have two hesitations when it comes to buying such finely crafted bikes.
1. They are currently out of my income tax bracket.
2. Once I can afford such a beautiful bike I'm not sure I could resist the urge for a new bike every few years and Moots are 'lifetime' bikes. Meaning I just couldn't sell such a great ride and the significant other wouldn't let me keep bikes just sitting around not being ridden. 

I guess if I ever do end up on a Moots I can keep the frame and just parts upgrade every couple of years.


----------



## arm017

It will be one of the best investments that you ever make. If you take a look under Moots's gallery, They have a bike from pre 2000 with an inch steerer tube that still looks absolutely amazing. They are timeless, exuding of class, and sublime. That is one of the big reasons I went for mine. I had some of the worst upgrade fever. Once I built the Moots, it all went away. As much as a bicycle is just a thing, material It fulfilled all I ever want in a bike. And that is just the ownership, not to mention how it rides. 

One of the people I respect the most in the industry is the owner of a shop in CA that is riding his moots from 5 years ago. This is archaic in bike years especially one who owns a shop! They can just sell their bike to a customer each year for the same price of a new bike. 

It is worth it


----------



## chuckice

chuckice said:


>


Mine has been "modified"...more to come.


----------



## chuckice

chuckice said:


>


This has been "slightly" modified. 
https://www.lightbike-magazine.es/i...-vamoots-sl-4545-gramos-por-charles&Itemid=23


----------



## JTTucker

*2011 Moots CR*

New 2011 Moots CR... enjoy!


----------



## pgsky

*2011 Moots Vamoots CR*

After many months collecting parts and finally getting my frame two weeks ago, here is the build of my 2011 Moots Vamoots CR with custom down tube shifter mounts and a pump peg. Yes, I like my old school bikes with a little modern bling.


----------



## darwinosx

Thats an amazing looking bike. I'm sure it rides just as good as it looks.


----------



## Weav

Nice bike! Do you have anything to compare those I9 hubs with? Wondering how they roll in comparison to Dura Ace hubs.


----------



## pgsky

Weav said:


> Nice bike! Do you have anything to compare those I9 hubs with? Wondering how they roll in comparison to Dura Ace hubs.


I do not have a comparable set of wheels, but the the I9 hubs roll smooth, tight and track straight as an arrow. However, they are sealed bearing whereas DA runs open bearings and I feel that DA hubs would probably roll a little bit smoother and longer as such.


----------



## Untchbl

I love this thread. Some day I'll have one.


----------



## dditty

Dang, don't have enough posts yet to post an image or links. Bummer.

Well, it's a 2010 Vamoots CR with DA and Envy fork. It's actually up for sale now on roadbikereview.


----------



## ky3000

Eight weeks ago I decided to do my part and stimulate the U.S. economy. Here is the result of my significant expenditure.

I'm waiting for the MOOTS stem to come in, then all the excess fork tube will be cut.

Any thoughts on the blue bottle cages? I'm currently on the fence.


----------



## natedg200202

Wonderful bike - thanks for doing your part! 

I don't necessarily dislike blue accents, but the cages look dated for this bike / fork. I'm always partial to Arundel Mandible, but you might not want carbon. King Ti?


----------



## ky3000

I agree. Thanks to another member on this forum, I'm getting a pair of King Ti cages bead blasted by MOOTS. They will be an identical match to the frame.


----------



## Weav

Love the bike, don't love the blue cages. You could do other things to add some subtle blue accents like blue cable ends


----------



## darwinosx

That is one awesome looking bike. Love those Enve forks. I use blue highlights on all the accessories on my VaMoots.


----------



## pgsky

ky3000 said:


> Eight weeks ago I decided to do my part and stimulate the U.S. economy. Here is the result of my significant expenditure.
> 
> I'm waiting for the MOOTS stem to come in, then all the excess fork tube will be cut.
> 
> Any thoughts on the blue bottle cages? I'm currently on the fence.


First, GREAT looking ride! I am very partial to the look of the ENVE fork against the blasted ti finish, perfect compliment IMO. Good luck with it! 

I first built my CR with Arundal cages, but switched back to King stainless cages as they are much easier to get bottles in/out. Like you, I plan to go with King ti cages and get them blasted to match the finish.

Regarding cutting down the steerer tube when you get the Moots stem, make sure to leave 5-10 millimeters beyond the top of the stem and drop in an appropriate spacer on top. Carbon steerers are susceptible to being crushed if they are cut too short and it bugs me too no end when I see bikes that have improperly cut carbon steerers.


----------



## HillBillies

*Long time waiting..*

but it is finally here.

First long ride tomorrow but the short ride around the block a few times this afternoon suggests it's going to be love....

2011 Vamoots RSL (58cm), Fork, Post, Stem
2011 Campy Super Record Groupo - Compact 11-25
King Headset and King Ti Cages
3T Rotundo Team Bar
Lizard Skin Bar Tape
Prologo Saddle
2011 Campy Shamal Ultra 2-Ways


----------



## Weav

wow, very nice!


----------



## vhk30

It is perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## givethepigeye

HillBillies = very nice. BTW = which prologo is that?
Im waiting on my seatpost to post my pictures.


----------



## HillBillies

givethepigeye said:


> HillBillies = very nice. BTW = which prologo is that?
> Im waiting on my seatpost to post my pictures.


Pretty sure they call it the Zero Pas with Ti rails. If you are going to use the Moots cinch post, you can't go carbon rails as they are oval shaped, not round. It's a very flat saddle which I like - not dissimilar to a Fizik Arione.

Cheers

HillBilly


----------



## stover

HillBillies, Very nice RSL. What size is it?


----------



## stover

*Vamoots*

I've had my Vamoots for a little while now so I thought I'd post a pic. Its the most comfortable bike I've ever ridden.


----------



## Bunyan

Man, these are some georgious bikes! Some day I will own one too. I wish I could see a few "large" bikes though. I'm 6'6" and at that hight the bikes start to look out of proportion. 
Any chance anybody's got a 6cm or 64cm bike? I'd love to see what a MOOTS looks like at that size.


----------



## HillBillies

:idea:


stover said:


> HillBillies, Very nice RSL. What size is it?


58cm - non custom.


----------



## HillBillies

Bunyan said:


> Man, these are some georgious bikes! Some day I will own one too. I wish I could see a few "large" bikes though. I'm 6'6" and at that hight the bikes start to look out of proportion.
> Any chance anybody's got a 6cm or 64cm bike? I'd love to see what a MOOTS looks like at that size.


Hoping this link works but if you want to see, not a large Moots, but an outrageously enormous Moots then look no further than the creation made for Reggie Miller.

<a href="https://twitpic.com/4l4wgq" title="Share photos on twitter with Twitpic"><img src="https://twitpic.com/show/thumb/4l4wgq.jpg" width="150" height="150" alt="Share photos on twitter with Twitpic"></a>

Enjoy!


----------



## Dray3573

dang that frame makes those wheels look like 16" wheels off my kids BMX bike


----------



## ryanv09

That is a giant frame...nuff said.


----------



## crank1979

It's not quite finished, but pretty close. I need to cut the steerer down but at the moment it's safer to have too much than not enough.










Frame: Moots Vamoots RSL with a larger diameter downtube and Di2 specific cable routing
Fork: Moots RSL
Wheels: Shimano Dura Ace 7900 C24 TL
Brakes and Drivetrain: Shimano 7970 Dura Ace Di2 
Pedals: Shimano Dura Ace 7900
Tyres: IRC Formula Pro with X-Guard.
Stem: Moots RSL.
Handlebars: Ritchey WCS alloy
Grips: Lizard Skins to be changed for cork tape as soon as it comes in
Seat Post: Moots RSL
Seat: Fizik Arione CX
Headset: Cane Creek 110

I'll be adding King titanium cages as well.


----------



## ky3000

Finally, all the upgrades are done. Here is the finished product. This is going to be a great fall and winter season!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Those King? Ti cages look great on that bike.


----------



## guyintense

CrimeWave said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Should look a bit more complete when the King cages get back from Moots with their matching media blast finish :biggrin5:


What did Moots charge to blast the cages? I was going to try and blast a set myself but Moots is pretty tight lipped about what medium they use, all they would tell me was they use "really fine glass beads."


----------



## ky3000

The cages were purchased from Orange Peel Cycles, the LBS in Moots backyard. They have there own bead blast machine. $120.00 for a pair of Ti cages. They can also bead blast stainless steel cages which is a cheaper option. Real nice work.


----------



## crank1979

The Moots is finished, bar tape done, seat in the right position, steerer tube cut, ti bottle cages on.


----------



## givethepigeye

*My new whip*

Well not so new really (this summer). Finally have it pretty dialed in for me and need to get the steerer tube cut. Sorry, iPhone pic

Moots Vamoots CR Custom
Moots seatpost
Red Compact group
Enve 2.0 fork
HED Belgium rIms
CK R45 hubs
CK Headset
CK BB
Deda stem/bars
Fizik Antares saddle
Dura-Ace pedals
Conti rubber
Lizard Skin tape


----------



## Streetking

Summer setup.....


----------



## Yangpei

Streetking said:


> Summer setup.....


Nice pic.


----------



## darwinosx

I need those bottle cages. Who makes them?


----------



## Streetking

darwinosx said:


> I need those bottle cages. Who makes them?


Ringlé H2O, 1994


----------



## jkaber

I've posted mine on this forum, but I figured I should add it to the registry. Here it is:
<a href="https://s427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/?action=view&current=DSC_0275.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="https://i427.photobucket.com/albums/pp356/jkaber/DSC_0275.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

Came in around 16.2 lbs.
Vamoots 54 CM 
King Ti Cages (blasted to match by Moots)
Moots post / Open Trail Stem
King HS w/ Moots RSL Spacers
Ritchey Carbon Curve bar w/ Deda tape
Campy Record rear derailuer, shifters, cranks
Campy Super Record front derailuer, brakes, BB
Speed Play Zero SS pedals
HED C2 Belgium rims, 32 spoke, 3x, DT 14/15 spokes, DT 240 Hubs, DT Ti Skewers
Conti GP 4000 tires. These are 23mm tires...but measure 26.5 mm on the HED rims.


----------



## Streetking

My ultimate bike......


----------



## tonyn

crank1979 said:


> The Moots is finished, bar tape done, seat in the right position, steerer tube cut, ti bottle cages on.
> 
> Beautiful set up. I just ordered my RSL today with the new Ultegra Di2 although I'm upgrading the chainrings and brakes to Dura-Ace. I love the clean look of the down tube and chain-stays without the braze-ons. Now the long wait. Good luck!


----------



## crank1979

tonyn said:


> Beautiful set up. I just ordered my RSL today with the new Ultegra Di2 although I'm upgrading the chainrings and brakes to Dura-Ace. I love the clean look of the down tube and chain-stays without the braze-ons. Now the long wait. Good luck!


Nice. I'm keen to hear how you go with Shimano cranks. The Problem Solvers adapters were always having to be adjusted. I tried Enduro adapters with no luck but I've just put in a PF30 to BSA adapter to run regular DA bb cups and it seems a lot smoother and free spinning.


----------



## bon_gabs

is the stock size vamoots really straight TT or sloping a bit? is it true that the bigger size frame goes the more straight TT? Im about to pull the trigger on monday for downpayment,but I really wanted the classic straight TT look, so just wondering if doing customised is worth to achieved this,my size is 52 ,,I guess posting photos of this size will help my desicion..Thanks for your help..sorry for asking this again on the other tread,


----------



## jkaber

bon_gabs said:


> is the stock size vamoots really straight TT or sloping a bit? is it true that the bigger size frame goes the more straight TT? Im about to pull the trigger on monday for downpayment,but I really wanted the classic straight TT look, so just wondering if doing customised is worth to achieved this,my size is 52 ,,I guess posting photos of this size will help my desicion..Thanks for your help..sorry for asking this again on the other tread,


Normally it is horizontal. Mine does have slope to it. However, I did get the extended height head tube. When you do this, they move the location were the top tube connects to the head tube higher, resulting in a slight slope.


----------



## stover

bon_gabs said:


> is the stock size vamoots really straight TT or sloping a bit? is it true that the bigger size frame goes the more straight TT? Im about to pull the trigger on monday for downpayment,but I really wanted the classic straight TT look, so just wondering if doing customised is worth to achieved this,my size is 52 ,,I guess posting photos of this size will help my desicion..Thanks for your help..sorry for asking this again on the other tread,


The 52 has a slope of 3.6 degrees. Here is a link to the specs.

Moots » GEOMETRY


----------



## bon_gabs

Jkaber,,I saw your photo,is it size 52?what is your headtube lenght? Moots website say headtube for size52 is 12cm,I might figured out by the photos comparison..


----------



## jkaber

bon_gabs said:


> Jkaber,,I saw your photo,is it size 52?what is your headtube lenght? Moots website say headtube for size52 is 12cm,I might figured out by the photos comparison..


Mine is a 54 with a 150 head tube.


----------



## bon_gabs

Well 3.6 slope isnt bad?,,but I guess 0 deg or at least 2 is what I need,,dang hard to decide,I might end up paying more on customized..


----------



## jkaber

bon_gabs said:


> Well 3.6 slope isnt bad?,,but I guess 0 deg or at least 2 is what I need,,dang hard to decide,I might end up paying more on customized..


Why do you need a horizontal tt?


----------



## bon_gabs

because I want a classic and traditional look like this one with modern components and cockpit,,ill build mine with purely Enve stuff up to wheels..












jkaber said:


> Why do you need a horizontal tt?


----------



## chuckice

chuckice said:


> This has been "slightly" modified.
> Moots Vamoots SL 4545 gramos; por Charles


Just transformed to this...


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Nice fork. Can it be used with CX width tyres (32c) ?


----------



## bon_gabs

It might but Im not sure about the specs..



Big Bad Wolf said:


> Nice fork. Can it be used with CX width tyres (32c) ?


----------



## chuckice

Big Bad Wolf said:


> Nice fork. Can it be used with CX width tyres (32c) ?


I doubt it...Moots does a cross specific fork tho...
Moots Cycles Shop — MOOTS CYCLOCROSS FORK


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

chuckice said:


> I doubt it...Moots does a cross specific fork tho...
> Moots Cycles Shop — MOOTS CYCLOCROSS FORK


Indeed, I mistakenly thought this was it. But you already set me straight on weightweenies. Its a repainted alpha I believe ?


----------



## chuckice

Big Bad Wolf said:


> Indeed, I mistakenly thought this was it. But you already set me straight on weightweenies. Its a repainted alpha I believe ?


That's right. I wish their cross fork was disc ready....maybe next year...


----------



## FTR

Just thought I would like to post mine up with my new Mad Fiber's:


----------



## timerxrsvip

*New 2012 Moots RSL*

My RSL frame arrived today. It's a standard 55cm geometry. I will post additional photographs when the build is complete. Build will include the Moot's fork, seatpost and stem. ENVE bars + Dura Ace + American Classic 420's with PowerTap + Garmin 800. Time pedals, as my other bike is a Time.


----------



## timerxrsvip

*New 2012 Moots RSL*

Oops, forgot to post the photograph of the frame.....


----------



## tonyn

*The long wait is over!*

Just picked up the new Moots RSL. Standard 54cm frame. Dura-Ace components with Ultegra electronic derailleurs and shifter (to save a few bucks). Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheelset. Waiting on pedals and King ti cages (the current cages are temporary - need something for tomorrow's ride). Moots stem will be ordered once I'm sure of the correct size. Weight right at 16lbs but should be a little less with the above changes. Looking forward to tomorrow!

Unfortunately, I can't upload any of the photos because they are all about 2.5MB-3.0MB (more than this site allows). If I figure out how to make the files smaller I'll post pictures.


----------



## phs

FTR said:


> Just thought I would like to post mine up with my new Mad Fiber's:



Those Mad Fiber wheels are incredible. My local shop has a pair and the lightness and construction of them were pretty cool. How do you like them?


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

tonyn said:


> Just picked up the new Moots RSL. Standard 54cm frame. Dura-Ace components with Ultegra electronic derailleurs and shifter (to save a few bucks). Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheelset. Waiting on pedals and King ti cages (the current cages are temporary - need something for tomorrow's ride). Moots stem will be ordered once I'm sure of the correct size. Weight right at 16lbs but should be a little less with the above changes. Looking forward to tomorrow!
> 
> Unfortunately, I can't upload any of the photos because they are all about 2.5MB-3.0MB (more than this site allows). If I figure out how to make the files smaller I'll post pictures.



You can always upload them to a picture hoster site and link them


----------



## FTR

phs said:


> Those Mad Fiber wheels are incredible. My local shop has a pair and the lightness and construction of them were pretty cool. How do you like them?


Still have not ridden them as I got hit by a car on 31 jan and have been in oplaster with a broken scaphoid since.


----------



## phs

FTR, sorry to hear that. Here's to getting well soon :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

OMG, is the bike okay ??


----------



## FTR

Big Bad Wolf said:


> OMG, is the bike okay ??


Was not on my Moots.
The CF bike that I was riding is being written off.


----------



## serottadisc

Sooo many lovely moots on here!!

My 2 loved ones below. 

If i had to choose just one id prolly go with the cross for versatility but perhaps thats just cause i havent ridden the compact in awhile with winter and all.


----------



## bon_gabs

My precious is here..Finally built its 12.8 lbs on shop scale..

















<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6963659853/" title="2012-03-07 17.14.35 by ellmorr, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm8.staticflickr.com/7069/6963659853_cb57f212a4_z.jpg" width="640" height="480" alt="2012-03-07 17.14.35"></a>


----------



## darwinosx

Awesome!


----------



## bon_gabs

darwinosx said:


> Awesome!


Thanks..


----------



## timerxrsvip

*My 2012 RSL....*

Picked it up last Thursday, can't wait until the snow melts to go for a ride!


----------



## poff

Why not 44mm HT?


----------



## Cat5superstar

View attachment 261814


----------



## tonyn

Thanks Big Bad Wolf. This is the link to the photo of my bike. I will have to take more pictures as I have added the ti cages and ti stem. This is a picture of the bike back at the end of February when it was new a little over five months ago. I now have 4,530 miles on it but it looks great and rides better!

016 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Here it is with the new stem and bottle cages.

008 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## agegroupracer

Just finished having this put together last week. I sold the frame 4 years ago and the buyer texted me last month to see if I wanted to buy it back. Got a great deal (including seat post and fork) and had enough parts laying around to get it back on the road again. 

Ghost stickers are on the way for the wheels.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Campagnolo gearing always look sweeter on these bike than Shimano, I feel.


----------



## bushpig

Shakedown race on my new Vamoots CR today. Definitely a keeper.


----------



## poff

Here is my custom RSL frame @ Spectrum. Painted after Baum's Gulf racing scheme.


----------



## chuckice

Whoa! I usually don't like a painted Moots but can't wait to see this one.


----------



## timerxrsvip

*MOOTS with Gulf Racing paint scheme*

Very few people will get this paint scheme, however, I think it is one of the most beautiful bicycles I have ever seen. By chance, this morning, I happened to stumble across images of the Gulf Racing cars at the Monterey Historic Races this past weekend, those colors still work, never thought I would see them on a Moots, great job!


----------



## poff

timerxrsvip said:


> Very few people will get this paint scheme, however, I think it is one of the most beautiful bicycles I have ever seen. By chance, this morning, I happened to stumble across images of the Gulf Racing cars at the Monterey Historic Races this past weekend, those colors still work, never thought I would see them on a Moots, great job!


Thanks, the lighting in the shop is bad and the phone's camera is not great, but in real life this baby blue and bright orange look breathtaking. Will get it built by mid-September. Cannot decide between EPS and Di2.


----------



## timerxrsvip

That's a tough decision on the component group group, both look and work great, though the Di2 has the benefit of having all, if not most of the bugs worked out (over EPS). I'll be curios to see your wheel choice, take a look at this company - Rolf (based in the US)
Rolf Prima - Products - Road wheels
Sexy wheels with a great spoke pattern, and can be built with PowerTap, also robust quality.


----------



## agegroupracer

poff said:


> Here is my custom RSL frame @ Spectrum. Painted after Baum's Gulf racing scheme.



I really like how the MOOTS name is graphically integrated into the paint scheme!!!


----------



## givethepigeye

Poff - that is awesome. Why 2 forks?


----------



## poff

44mm HT allows me to run tapered fork which I wanted to try and the other one came wth the frame. The frame is adjusted to accomodate both.


----------



## tigoat

Oh my this is awesome! Can't wait!


----------



## AndyMc2006

Now that is CUSTOM!!


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

I would have preferred to see a little more bare titanium remain in the design, but you cannot argue about the fact that it has style


----------



## poff

I have another RSL in bare ti and I am getting tired of the dull looks


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Maybe you should switch over to carbon then and leave Ti to the "dull look" lovers 

Anyways, the more I look at that frame, the more I can appreciate the care for detail, like the golden Moots headbadge to match with the stays. Great job.


----------



## agegroupracer

Removed the rim stickers... soon to be replaced with a set of the ghost version...


----------



## SteveOz1

When I'm not on old steel this is the "go to" ride:thumbsup:


----------



## quinnlogan

Had it 6 months, and it's been amazing. Only swapped out the saddle and wheels so far.


----------



## janzen

*Moots Vamoots CR with S and S Couplers*

After some initial confusion, my 62 cm Vamoots CR arrived and was built up this past week. The country roads should be clear by tomorrow, and I'll head out on its inaugural ride.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

janzen said:


> After some initial confusion, my 62 cm Vamoots CR arrived and was built up this past week. The country roads should be clear by tomorrow, and I'll head out on its inaugural ride.


what beauty. have fun:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tojnom

Mootsie said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Its like bronzing a gold medal or painting a brick house. Oh the insanity. :cryin:


Agreed...looks like a Yeti


----------



## nicoarmando

This thread is basically porn. If I ever win the lottery I'm getting myself a fleet of Moots.


----------



## kingofgrope

love it, lust it, cannot afford it. lolol


----------



## Streetking

Update.....


----------



## bon_gabs

*Mootsy*


----------



## poff

My RSL Baum style finally built. Still working on the steering length.
View attachment 271953
View attachment 271954
View attachment 271955


----------



## crank1979

From this...









To this... 









I haven't ridden it yet because it's 43deg C here at the moment, but on the stand the front shifting appears quicker and the multiple shift on the rear is very smooth.


----------



## EricMoots

Wow, looks great! I am putting 9070 on my new CR due to be finished in February. Where did you find the 9070 parts? I can't find anywhere carrying them right now......


----------



## crank1979

LBS got it for me.


----------



## Big Bad Wolf

Just got my Psychlo-X home after a long gestation @ my lbs. It was worth waiting for.
In short :
A Moots Cycles Psychlo-X frame with Campagnolo CX crankset and brakes . Campagnolo Chorus 10 speed for shifters and derailleurs. A Chris King headset obviously. 

The wheels are custom DT swiss 240S/RR465/Sapim CX Ray. Brooks Swift Ti saddle and Seven CX fork and components (handlebar, seatpost and stem).

View attachment 274032


----------



## givethepigeye

Latest incarnation w/ Campy Record and Spectrum Powdercoat custom cinch seatpost (mr moots logo)
View attachment 278546


----------



## crank1979

givethepigeye said:


> Latest incarnation w/ Campy Record and Spectrum Powdercoat custom cinch seatpost (mr moots logo)


Nice job on the post. It looks really nice like that.


----------



## temjin006

View attachment 281497


This is my '08 Vamoots with full Sram Force groupo and a set of Williams wheelset. I just finished building it and still setting the bike up. Took it out for a ride by the shore this weekend to test it out.


----------



## chiup01

View attachment 284642


New rebuild of my Moots Compact. Full Dura-Ace with Roval Rapide CLX 40 wheels. Rode it at the Windmill Century last weekend and it was great!


----------



## mendo

Could we see a close up of that seatpost?


----------



## givethepigeye

mendo said:


> Could we see a close up of that seatpost?


Sorry was not online - here you go:
View attachment 285227


----------



## S2H

54, Chorus, Zondas.


----------



## maze1

What size is your bike?
Thanks


----------



## janzen

My Moots Vamoots CR with couplers is a 62. 59.5 cm TT. It fits exactly as I like although sometimes I think I could've had the same fit on a 60.


----------



## chuckice

S2H said:


> 54, Chorus, Zondas.


Nice job.


----------



## S2H

maze1 said:


> What size is your bike?
> Thanks


Stock 54.


----------



## chiup01

Rebuild.


----------



## civdic

Mine.


----------



## mbaulfinger

Wow...fantastic! How's the electronic shifting feel? Is there provision to run wiring internal?


----------



## RedAlert

Hello everyone! Currently own a Specialized Allez, would love to be a Moots owner--I'm planning on purchasing either a Vamoots CR or Vamoots with a Campy 80th and Enve forks and wheels. I will be making a trip to Pedaler's Fork in Calabasas to check out the Moots line up.


----------



## Merc

RedAlert said:


> Hello everyone! Currently own a Specialized Allez, would love to be a Moots owner--I'm planning on purchasing either a Vamoots CR or Vamoots with a Campy 80th and Enve forks and wheels. I will be making a trip to Pedaler's Fork in Calabasas to check out the Moots line up.


RedAlert, did you end up getting a Moots?


----------



## Herr Holle

test1


----------



## Herr Holle

Alright. Here's mine.


----------



## bikesinmud

civdic said:


> Mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Question about the Di2 wiring,
> How does Moots get around the bottom bracket, are there any exposed wires or is it completely internal? If you could post a pic that would be great. Thanks.


----------



## crank1979

bikesinmud said:


> Question about the Di2 wiring,
> How does Moots get around the bottom bracket, are there any exposed wires or is it completely internal? If you could post a pic that would be great. Thanks.


It's all internal. There is enough room in the bb shell for the wires.


----------



## bikesinmud

thanks crank!


----------



## ky3000

New addition


----------



## willstylez

2014 Moots PscyhloX (60)
450mm Chainstays
Rack / Fender eyelets
Whiskey No7 Fork
Campagnolo Chorus 11
Compact Crank (34/50)
12-27 Cassette
Thomson Stem / Seatpost
Zipp SL-70 Ergo bars with Moots tape
H+Son Archetype Rims laced to White Industry CLD Hubs
32 F/R (Sapim Race - Front) / Sapim Strong - Rear)
TRP Spyre Calipers
XTR rotors
XTR pedals
Conti GP 4-Seasons (28mm)

Fairly conservative build, with touring in mind.


----------



## willstylez

2014 Moots PscyhloX (60)
450mm Chainstays
Rack / Fender eyelets
Whiskey No7 Fork
Campagnolo Chorus 11
Compact Crank (34/50)
12-27 Cassette
Thomson Stem / Seatpost
Zipp SL-70 Ergo bars with Moots tape
H+Son Archetype Rims laced to White Industry CLD Hubs
32 F/R (Sapim Race - Front) / Sapim Strong - Rear)
TRP Spyre Calipers
XTR rotors
XTR pedals
Conti GP 4-Seasons (28mm)

Fairly conservative build, with touring in mind.


----------



## FTR

Hopefully my 2nd Moots will be built up by the weekend.
Cannot wait to get her built and ridden.


----------



## MarcoVelos

Here's mine. Looking for new wheels. Any suggestions?


----------



## crank1979

I fitted some Reynolds Assault SLG tubeless wheels to my Moots.


----------



## Merc

Here's a few pictures of my new Moots Vamoots RSL. It's a size 55 with Di2




















I have a pair of Enve 6.7 wheels that I am going to put on.


----------



## mbaulfinger

Stunning bike! Nice photos. thanks for sharing


----------



## cohiba7777

Upgraded to Moots stem and post for 2015 from 3T carbon - like this look alot.


----------



## theregoesmybus

- 2015 Moots Vamoots CR (56)
- Campagnolo Super Record RS group
- Campagnolo Bora Ultra 50 wheels
- FSA K-Force seatpost, stem, bars
- Chris King headset (mixed colors)
- Specialized Power S-Works saddle
- Look Keo 2 carbon pedals


----------



## mbaulfinger

Gorgeous bike! I didn't know what the Campy super record rs group was. Got curious and looked it up. Looks like a beautiful group. Enjoy it, it's a stunner! Bet you get lots of admirers riding that.


----------



## FTR

Cannot believe I have not posted mine here.


----------



## theregoesmybus

I wanted to get bigger tires on it, so I made a few changes to my initial new build from a couple weeks ago. Added EE Cycle Works brake calipers, Zipp Firecrest 202's and 28mm Zipp tires.

- Moots Vamoots CR (56)
- Campagnolo Super Record RS group
- EE Cycle Works brake calipers
- FSA K-Force carbon seatpost, stem, bars
- Zipp Firecrest 202 wheels
- Zipp Tangente Speed R28 tires (28mm)
- Chris King No Threadset headset
- Specialized Power S-Works saddle
- Look Keo 2 carbon pedals
- Campagnolo Super Record 11-27 cassette
- Campagnolo Record chain & cables
- Arundel Mandible carbon bottle cages
- Fizik Performance bar tape


----------



## willstylez

Hi, great build! Just curious, what positive effect on tire width does the Zipp 202's have vs the Bora Ultra's.....as you noted these changes for "bigger tires"?


----------



## theregoesmybus

willstylez said:


> Hi, great build! Just curious, what positive effect on tire width does the Zipp 202's have vs the Bora Ultra's.....as you noted these changes for "bigger tires"?


Thanks! Well, I discovered that though the Bora's and 202's have almost exactly the same exterior width, the internal (bead) width of the Zipp's is considerably narrower. For example, a 25mm Vittoria Open Pave on the Bora's is considerably wider than a 27mm Open Pave on the Zipps.

My reasons for switching from the Bora's to the Zipp's didn't really have anything to do with tire size. The Campy wheels I wanted to move to my race bike, and have some wheels on the Moots that were a little more stout and all-round.

In order to accommodate a bigger tire on the Moots, I swapped the Campy FD clamp for a low profile carbon one (for seat tube clearance), and swapped the Campy SR brake calipers for the EE brakes which have a lot more top clearance.

The combination I now have is the absolute biggest I can go before the rear tire rubs on the seat tube. The 28mm Zipp tire on the 202's measures 30mm.


----------



## FTR

theregoesmybus said:


> Thanks! Well, I discovered that though the Bora's and 202's have almost exactly the same exterior width, the internal (bead) width of the Zipp's is considerably narrower. For what it's worth, a 25mm Vittoria Open Pave on the Bora's is considerably wider than a 27mm Open Pave on the Zipps.
> 
> My reasons for switching from the Bora's to the Zipp's didn't really have anything to do with tire size. The Campy wheels I wanted to move to my race bike, and have some wheels on the Moots that were a little more stout and all-round.
> 
> In order to accommodate a bigger tire on the Moots, I did a couple things. I swapped the Campy FD clamp for a low profile carbon one (for seat tube clearance), and swapped the Campy SR brake calipers for the EE brakes which have a lot more top clearance.
> 
> The combination I now have is the absolute biggest I can go before the rear tire rubs on the seat tube. The 28mm Zipp tire on the 202's measures 29.5mm.


Well TBH it is not surprising that the ID of a Bora is narrower.
Bora's are a race wheelset and so do not really need to accommodate a wide tyre profile.
If you are not racing then frankly there is no benefit of riding around on Bora's except for the fact that they "look cool".
The 202's are more of a "do anything" wheel.


----------



## theregoesmybus

FTR said:


> Well TBH it is not surprising that the ID of a Bora is narrower.
> Bora's are a race wheelset and so do not really need to accommodate a wide tyre profile.


It's the other way around. The latest Campy Bora Ultra 50 are actually a pretty wide wheel and the inside dimension of them is noticeably greater than that of the latest Zipp 202. But I agree with you about the Bora's as a race wheel. They're going on my Bianchi Specialissima for racing.


----------



## FTR

theregoesmybus said:


> It's the other way around. The latest Campy Bora Ultra 50 are actually a pretty wide wheel and the inside dimension of them is noticeably greater than that of the latest Zipp 202. But I agree with you about the Bora's as a race wheel. They're going on my Bianchi Specialissima for racing.


I was only going by your comment which said that your Bora's had a narrower internal ID.


----------



## theregoesmybus

FTR said:


> I was only going by your comment which said that your Bora's had a narrower internal ID.


Perhaps I could have written it better, but I did say the Zipp's are narrower. Anyway, here's a few more pics, including one that shows how close the rear wheel and the 29.5mm tire is to the down tube. Even with that, I'm very happy with how it turned out and with the ride.


----------



## crank1979

I thought there was another show your Moots thread somewhere.

A few updates to mine.

<a data-flickr-embed="true" href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/23514252368/in/album-72157686661489190/" title="moots rsl 28Sep17c"><img src="https://farm5.staticflickr.com/4387/23514252368_8a612916d7_c.jpg" width="800" height="600" alt="moots rsl 28Sep17c"></a><script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

Speedplay stainless pedals, Pro Vibe Di2 bars, Cane Creek El Chulo eeBrakes, Shimano C40 wheels with Clement LCV tyres.

I'm still 50/50 as to replace the cranks with something different.


----------



## FTR

Mine too.
More stealth.


----------



## Alaska Mike

So I wanted a nice bike. I'm facing retirement and starting another career, so I figured that was as good an excuse as any. I had seven bikes in rotation. Three upper-level Madones of various vintages for racing, a Fuji TT bike, an aluminum Storck, a Lynsky Urbano, and a Russian ti road bike of questionable parentage. To be honest, the Russian ti bike got the most use of them all in the last two years. Near indestructible and easy to clean, I could abuse it and it would still come back for more.

So, I figured I'd get a really nice boutique ti frame. Eventually I settled on a Moots Vamoots Disc RSL as the right balance for my usual preferences and riding style. I did the math, made a deal with the LBS I ride for, and counted my pennies. I was just about to go for it when I stopped up short.

Instead, I bought a used '15 Vamoots DR. Some of you probably saw it listed in the classifieds. Not quite as sporty as the RSL, but the finished product was about a third of the cost of what I was looking at. It arrived today, was immediately built up, and I should have it on the road soon.

While I was waiting for the Vamoots DR, I ended up buying an '08 Moots Compact frame, because I had all that extra money burning a hole in my pocket. I built it up with parts out of my pile, and now I have two older Moots instead of a single new one. I haven't taken any pictures yet, because I haven't quite sorted them out completely and I'm not much of a photographer. 

I'm not sure if these are gateway bikes or I'll be satisfied for a long time. I do know my plastic bikes are seeming less appealing to me these days. These two Moots aren't the lightest bikes out there (right around 18-20lbs fully dressed) at a 56cm size, but I'm not as light as I once was either. Reliable trumps lightweight in my world.

So I guess I'm in the club.


----------



## FTR

Alaska Mike said:


> So I guess I'm in the club.


Still riding my 2008 Compact.
It is on it's 3rd groupset and 6th set of wheels.
Just took it on a trip through Vietnam from Hanoi down to Hoian (950km over 9 days of riding).

Great bike.


----------



## Alaska Mike

Honestly, I looked at the Compact and thought it had the vast majority of what I like in a bike. External cable routing, English thread bottom bracket, clean lines... It's likely going to be the bike I reach for the most- especially for travel and general riding.

I've been riding around with some pretty clunky wheels (36 spoke Open Pros) for early-season riding, but I'm thinking of throwing on a nice set and seeing what she'll do.


----------



## FTR

Alaska Mike said:


> I'm thinking of throwing on a nice set and seeing what she'll do.


I have run DA laced to OP's, Fulcrum 1's, Mad Fiber's, White Industries laced to H Plus Son and lots of other wheels.
Currently running Hope hubs laced to Velocity A23's (28 spoke front and 32 rear). They feel great and I love that Hope freewheel sound (especially as I crested a 10km climb in Vietnam).


----------



## Alaska Mike

I have a set of 1st Gen HED Kermesses and some A23s, so I might look at a set of Belgium Plus rims with some nicer hubs. It's been a while since I invested in a nice set of non-carbon wheels. Most of my non-race wheels are built for durability and reliability, not necessarily having the smoothest bearings or freehub. I tend to beat them up a bit.


----------



## Alaska Mike

Just as a follow-up:
As I suspected, the Compact became my go-to ride. I even raced it instead of my normal Madones in a windy crit. I'm still dialing it in, but I'm already planning a few component upgrades. It's just a fun, versatile bike. Will it replace my race rides? No, but it will see a lot more miles than the plastic bikes.

I finally got around to finishing the test build on the Vamoots DR, and it's a fun bike as well- in a completely different way. It's just smooth and stable, providing a lot of mile-eating comfort. It's not super-responsive or light, but it's a nice ride just the same. Maybe not a workhorse like the Compact, but definitely a bike I'd grab when town sign sprints or serious climbing is on the menu. As I get fatter and slower, I see more of those rides in my future.

I'm coming to the end of a two week trip that includes daily rides on the Blue Ridge Parkway (within spitting distance of my folks' farm) outside of Roanoke. The Compact has been the right tool for the job, and has gotten far more second looks than any of the various super-bikes I've owned over the years. A ten-year old titanium bike from eBay gets more street cred than the finest Taiwanese plastic. Go figure.


----------



## FTR

Alaska Mike said:


> Just as a follow-up:
> As I suspected, the Compact became my go-to ride. I even raced it instead of my normal Madones in a windy crit. I'm still dialing it in, but I'm already planning a few component upgrades. It's just a fun, versatile bike. Will it replace my race rides? No, but it will see a lot more miles than the plastic bikes.
> 
> I finally got around to finishing the test build on the Vamoots DR, and it's a fun bike as well- in a completely different way. It's just smooth and stable, providing a lot of mile-eating comfort. It's not super-responsive or light, but it's a nice ride just the same. Maybe not a workhorse like the Compact, but definitely a bike I'd grab when town sign sprints or serious climbing is on the menu. As I get fatter and slower, I see more of those rides in my future.
> 
> I'm coming to the end of a two week trip that includes daily rides on the Blue Ridge Parkway (within spitting distance of my folks' farm) outside of Roanoke. The Compact has been the right tool for the job, and has gotten far more second looks than any of the various super-bikes I've owned over the years. A ten-year old titanium bike from eBay gets more street cred than the finest Taiwanese plastic. Go figure.


Mine was always my Crit and race bike when I was racing.


----------



## Alaska Mike

View attachment 323427

Still playing around with the Moots Compact build. Installed an ENVE seatpost and stem tonight and put on the 25mm rims to see how I liked them. I have ENVE SES bars on the way because I’m not 100% happy with the Easton EC90 on there now. eBay and I are a bad combination.

May jump in the last crit of the season on it just to see how she does. My fitness isn't there, but it should be interesting.


----------



## FTR

Gave her a bit of a makeover.
New headset, got rid of the pink and blue bits.
Built her some new wheels (Bicycle Hub store hubs laved to Pacenti Forza rims, 28h rear, 24 spoke front with CX Sprint spokes).
Aerozine skewers, and top spacer.
Ceramic hub bearings, front and rear.
Considering changing out the bars to a traditional shape, but not sure.


----------



## Alaska Mike

Just passed on my Vamoots DR, which I never really warmed up to (not the bike's fault) and picked up a late-model Vamoots RSL frameset (non-disc) to start building up. I was still kicking myself for not snapping up a Compact SL this fall when I had the chance, so I decided I wasn't going to let the next opportunity slip by.

The build will be very similar to the one I used for the Compact.

The plan now is for the Compact to be my everyday, do everything ride (such poverty!) and the RSL will be for racing and other events. There's a large chance I will be purging much of my plastic bike collection in the somewhat near future. They were already collecting dust...


----------



## Finx

60cm Moots Routt RSL with Birch finish. 

Picture was taken right off the build stand. The cockpit if still pending final setup.

Ultegra 8000 Di2 groupset, Enve compact bars and road stem, Canyon VCLS leafspring seatpost, Selle Italia Novus Boost Gravel saddle.

Cane Creek eeWings Titanium crank, Hope RX4 front caliper, and a slightly shorter Enve stem are still pending install.









Of note on this bike. I had been discussing the bike with Moots and my local dealer for quite some time, but I never pulled the trigger due to reservations about the 31.8mm seatpost they built it with. I was pretty adamant about running a 27.2 mm seatpost for compliance purposes. They wouldn't do it, even as a custom option. 

They apparently decided to change the spec of the bike, and as of this bike, all Routt RSL's will come with a 27.2mm seatpost. Once I learned this was the case, I placed my order, and received the bike 7 weeks later.


----------



## Alaska Mike

Finx said:


> 60cm Moots Routt RSL with Birch finish.


Very nice. I think the 27.2mm seatpost on a gravel bike makes too much sense. I don't mind the larger diameter on my Vamoots RSL, but I wouldn't have complained about a thinner one, either. Did you consider the ENVE gravel bars? I've been really liking the flared drops on their SES bars and how the stem/bar combo really attenuates road vibrations compared to the Easton aero bars I was using before.

I just acquired my second Moots Compact, and this one is getting S&S couplers for the frequent travel I do these days.


----------



## Finx

Alaska Mike said:


> Very nice. I think the 27.2mm seatpost on a gravel bike makes too much sense. I don't mind the larger diameter on my Vamoots RSL, but I wouldn't have complained about a thinner one, either. Did you consider the ENVE gravel bars? I've been really liking the flared drops on their SES bars and how the stem/bar combo really attenuates road vibrations compared to the Easton aero bars I was using before.
> 
> I just acquired my second Moots Compact, and this one is getting S&S couplers for the frequent travel I do these days.


I did consider the Enve Gravel bars. The shop had some on the shelf, but the corners behind the brake levers are far more severe than the smooth rounded curves on the compact road bars, and since I already had a set of the compact road in my size from a previous bike, I decided to go with them.

I have a set of the flared Easton EC70AX on my Norco Search XR and really do like the flare. I might have gone that route if I hadn't already had the compact road set. 

I seriously considered couplers on this bike so I would have the option to travel with it, but declined. Mainly because I'm a big heavy guy, and I wasn't sure if the couplers might compromise some of the stifness and integrity of the frame. After I have a season or two on it, I may consider a frameset with couplers, but for now, I don't have a lot of travel in my plans.


----------



## Alaska Mike

Finx said:


> I did consider the Enve Gravel bars. The shop had some on the shelf, but the corners behind the brake levers are far more severe than the smooth rounded curves on the compact road bars, and since I already had a set of the compact road in my size from a previous bike, I decided to go with them.
> 
> I have a set of the flared Easton EC70AX on my Norco Search XR and really do like the flare. I might have gone that route if I hadn't already had the compact road set.
> 
> I seriously considered couplers on this bike so I would have the option to travel with it, but declined. Mainly because I'm a big heavy guy, and I wasn't sure if the couplers might compromise some of the stifness and integrity of the frame. After I have a season or two on it, I may consider a frameset with couplers, but for now, I don't have a lot of travel in my plans.


I actually opted for a Compact with it's mostly straight tubing over the SLR's milled tubing for durability reasons. I had a hydroformed aluminum Storck that was badly dented by TSA, so I don't mind a few more grams on a frame if it's a little more travel-ready. I love my SLR for a lot of reasons, but the simplicity of the Compact works very well in this application.

To be honest, I think S&S couplers would actually add to the stiffness of a frame if properly installed. I don't think they're worth it financially if you don't travel a lot with your bike, as compared to traveling with a standard bike case. I used to do a trip or two a year with mine and a clamshell case, but now that I'm on the road 7-8 months out of the year, having something in a smaller form factor (that the company will pay for) is worth it to me. Right now I'm using a Ritchey BreakAway CX, but I think the Compact will be more versatile for business and personal trips- because I would want to ride it more. The Ritchey might be suitable for more terrain, but it just doesn't make me all giggly.


----------



## Finx

Here is a better picture of the Routt RSL. 










I'm fighting a bit of a cold, so I've only had it out on one easy, very flat 35 mile ride. It was enough to finalize the fit. I'll cut the rest of the steerer this week, move the seat forward about 6mm and lower the shifters a bit on the bars, and put the 120cm stem back on it.

I love the bike. It's not flashy, but damn it's a nice ride. I can't wait to take it out on a long ride and see how it compares to my carbon endurance bikes for comfort/compliance. Based on my one short ride, I think it's going to blow them away....


----------



## Finx

And finally, this is with the Cane Creek eeWings Titanium crank installed. Rings are Praxis. Also installed the Hope RX4 four piston caliper on the front only.

Steerer still not cut, and the bars/hoods are rolled up just a tiny bit too much.


----------



## Finx

Ran into a problem with the 30mm spindle on the new Cane Creek cranks.

The bike has a BSA bottom bracket shell, which has a 34mm internal width. This leaves only 2mm between the crank spindle and the BB shell.

Unfortunately, E-Tube wires are 2.5mm thick, which means they are slightly pinched between the shell and the spindle.

There is enough friction that it's noticeable when pedaling.

Will be working with the shop to find a resolution.


----------



## Alaska Mike

I had a similar problem with an internally-routed Storck, but in its case I had a press-fit bottom bracket. I had to do a lot of grinding on the bottom bracket shell to make it work, and ruined a couple bottom brackets in the process. Even though it's confined to a trainer these days and rarely needs to be rebuilt, I dread working on it. It took me months and a lot of work/parts to resolve the first time.

I think the diameter of that bottom bracket is the issue, and a standard bottom bracket/crank might add that little bit more clearance in the shell. I replaced mine in the Storck recently with a beefier Wheels Manufacturing version, and it was a challenge to get it to align properly as compared to the SRAM plastic shell. You could see a difference in diameter.


----------



## arshak

I have one bike with internally routed cables and I think they are the devils invention. Ugh. Never ever. What a pain in the ass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Finx

Alaska Mike said:


> I had a similar problem with an internally-routed Storck, but in its case I had a press-fit bottom bracket. I had to do a lot of grinding on the bottom bracket shell to make it work, and ruined a couple bottom brackets in the process. Even though it's confined to a trainer these days and rarely needs to be rebuilt, I dread working on it. It took me months and a lot of work/parts to resolve the first time.
> 
> I think the diameter of that bottom bracket is the issue, and a standard bottom bracket/crank might add that little bit more clearance in the shell. I replaced mine in the Storck recently with a beefier Wheels Manufacturing version, and it was a challenge to get it to align properly as compared to the SRAM plastic shell. You could see a difference in diameter.


Ii came with a 24mm Ultegra 8000 crankset. There were obviously no problems here. I bought the Cane Creek eeWings crank as an upgrade. It cost me a kidney, so I'd surely like to make it work. I was talking with one of the experienced techs at the shop where I bought the bike. He has some ideas to try to make it work. I'll be keenly interested to see what he comes up with.


----------



## Alaska Mike

One thing nice about electronic wires over derailleur cables is you have more flexibility in routing. Bends that would be impossible with a derailleur cable are simple with a wire.

I'm sure there is a way to make his happen without compromising the performance of the system. Much of it depends on the skill of your mechanic.

If not, there's always eTap. You have another kidney, don't you?


----------

